# I-70 Traffic Problem Fixed?



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

AcroPhile said:


> That first test will use *human flaggers* and traffic lights.


These people are going to be running for their lives!


----------



## StreetDoc (Dec 24, 2011)

dopamean said:


> These people are going to be running for their lives!


hahaha exactly what I was thinking as I read it.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

The plan to widen the Idaho Springs EB tunnel seems to be a pretty good idea as well.


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

I wish traffic leaving the mountain was a problem of mine...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Sucks for all you front rangers I'll be sitting in my hot tub laughing.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Does anybody go up over the top on the hazmat route or does that even save time? I know the road conditions on that route can be brutal?....:dunno:


Yep. Many people will use this route if traffic is fucked and they are smart. (however in really shit conditions I wouldnt do it unless forced) Even though it closes to weather often, the tunnel also gets all fucked sometimes in weather, so they divert traffic over the pass. I've been on it in a blizzard when it was previously closed but a hazmat crashed in the tunnel so they had to close I70, reopen 6 and divert everyone over it in a snowstorm.

In good weather its the best route (6) to Denver for Keystone(not by much) and particularly A-basin.


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Does anybody go up over the top on the hazmat route or does that even save time? I know the road conditions on that route can be brutal?....:dunno:


^ This is why I mostly go to love,a-bay, and keystone. As long as I can avoid I-70 like a plague then I'll have a good day no matter the conditions :laugh:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Loveland Pass is an easy drive. 

I can tell you right now how traffic is going to be alleviated this season. No snow...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> I can tell you right now how traffic is going to be alleviated this season. No snow...


Exactly what I was about to post. No snow = no traffic.


----------



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

linvillegorge said:


> Exactly what I was about to post. No snow = no traffic.


...does this mean I won't be able to catch a ride up w/ any of you this season? haha


----------

